# Polskie fonty w GTK/GTK+

## Zitan

Jak zmusić np Porthole do polskich fontów bo strasznie to wygląda?

----------

## Belliash

naucz sie najpierw zadawac pytania - pozniej oczekuj odpowiedzi

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zitan, zmodyfikuj posta tak, aby były w nim jakiekolwiek informacje albo temat zostanie zamknięty.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Belliash, wystarczyło zgłosić wątek tutaj.

----------

## Zitan

Po pierwsze przepraszam za zamieszanie bo nie mam zamiaru was denerwować daleko mi do takiego podejścia. Po drugie sądziłem że zapytanie było dość precyzyjne w takim stanie jakim jest, ale się myliłem jeszcze raz przepraszam. W skrócie chodziło mi o to że w takim programie jak np Porthole, który oparty jest na GTK zamiast polskich znaków ą, ś, ć itd są krzaki, jak to zmienić?

----------

## Belliash

Ponawiam swoj apel... po raz ostatni i automatycznie za rada moderatora zglaszam temat jako naruszenie regulaminu - masz zatem czas dopoki jakis moderator nie zjawi sie na forum i nie zajmie tym watkiem...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zitan, pochwal się co zrobiłeś w celu naprawy obecnego problemu. Z jakiej dokumentacji korzystałeś? Wrzuć odpowiednie pliki konfiguracyjne. Cokolwiek...  :Confused: 

----------

## p1c2u

Z tego co pamiętam polskie tłumaczenie Porthole miało złe kodowanie. Przerobiłem sobie to na utf8 i było dobrze.

----------

## Zitan

locale

```
LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc41 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6850_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.6

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 Sep 2009 05:30:14 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.6

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.0-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/gentoo/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/multilib /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alac alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bidi bindist branding bzip2 caps ccache cdda cddax cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups custom-cflags custom-cpuopts custom-cxxflags custom-optimization dbus dga directfb divx djbfft djvu dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran freetype fuse gcdmaster gconf gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnomecd gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal handbook iconv isdnlog java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kdrive lame libnotify lirc live lzo mad matroska midi mixer mmap mmx mmxext mng modules motif mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib musepack nautilius nautilus ncurses network network-cron nfs nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg ogm opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic pixmaps pmu png policykit pppd pvr python qt3support quicktime ramfs rar readline realmedia reflection samba sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio session sip slang speex spell spl sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis wav wavpack x264 xattr xcb xine xml xorg xosd xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="virtuoso usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="v4l nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Między czasie znalazłem w google informacje że powinienem w pliku.gtkrc.mine dodać

```
style "user-font"

{

  fontset="-dejavu-dejavu sans-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-p-*-iso8859-2"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"
```

Ale to nie działa. Jeśli chodzi o wątek i jego treść będę badziej uważać na przyszłość co piszę to tyle w ramach wytłumaczenia się.

----------

## Belliash

moze powiesz w koncu jakiego WM uzywasz?  :Neutral: 

----------

## Zitan

teraz to już całkiem się pogrąże w waszych oczach hehe, ale co do licha oznacza skrót WM bo nic mi do głowy nie przychodzi  :Very Happy: 

Używam Gnome reszta jest w emerge --info

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Window Manager jak np. Fluxbox, IceWM, Openbox ...  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Zitan wrote:*   

> teraz to już całkiem się pogrąże w waszych oczach hehe, ale co do licha oznacza skrót WM bo nic mi do głowy nie przychodzi 
> 
> Używam Gnome reszta jest w emerge --info

 

i masz w tym gnomie ustawione ladne czcionki? Porhole jest programem GTK - powinno pieknie smigac, ze tak powiem  :Smile:  Chyba ze jest tak jak pisal p1c2u

----------

## Zitan

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> Window Manager jak np. Fluxbox, IceWM, Openbox ... 

 

 :Laughing:   Masakra muszę przestać tyle pić jak ja mogłem na to nie wpaść??   :Laughing: 

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> powinno pieknie smigac, ze tak powiem 

 

no i śmiga wszystko "gada do mnie po polszemu" tylko ten porthole taki nie teges  :Smile: 

----------

## dziadu

Tak jak p1c2u napisał, zwalone jest kodowanie plików tłumaczeń (specjalnie po to instalowałem porthole). Próbowałem naprawić to przy użyciu iconv ale nie udało mi się znaleźć kodowania wejściowego. Masz dwie rady:ręcznie naprawić plik /usr/share/porthole/i18n/pl.po czyli otworzyć w jakimś edytorze i poprawić kodowanie,bawiąć się iconv znaleźć odpowiednie i też naprawić.Dobrym pomysłem byłoby też napisanie do autorów projektu z prośbą o poprawienie tej sprawy.

dziadu

----------

